# Issues with Win 10 File Explorer



## LolitaBrawner (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello all.

Running a Dell OptiPlex 990 with 218 GB hd, 16 GB RAM, and 3 27" Dell 2740L monitors. The PC was used in my office and was connected to the company network. I now work from home and am not part of that company any longer. 

I just installed Win 10 (upgrade from Win 7 Ultimate). All went well except that File Explorer gets stuck displaying all drives and folders. There is a green progress bar near the top of the display and it never finishes. Just below that there is a note that says "Working on it..."

I found one hit on Google showing someone else had a similar problem and appeared to be working with a MSFT tech ( sorry - lost the link). The support person said to reboot to Safe Mode and see if it happens. It doesn't. But there's been no response as to how to resolve it.

Has anyone experienced this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

If a company PC - did they re-install windows 7 for you and allow you to use there license 
otherwise there maybe all sorts of IT policies on the PC that is causing these issues upgrading


----------



## LolitaBrawner (Mar 5, 2009)

It's my personal PC, purchased by me directly from Dell with Win7 Ultimate pre-installed. 

There were no issues with the upgrade other than the File Explorer issue.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you click on the quick access menu - say downloads

Also what antivirus is on the PC _ is that working OK 
i have seen issues with antivirus and defender all being OFF
and Windows file explorer crashing due to antivirus issues - on other OS


----------



## LolitaBrawner (Mar 5, 2009)

*CORRECTION: Windows Defender is turned on and running. I was running the company's Vipre program but when I left that company that was removed, so I was thinking I had nothing yet. *

No anti-virus yet. Thinking I'll use AVG as I've had good luck with that in the past. Firewall is turned on and has been since the install.

Interestingly, I downloaded Microsoft's latest big update and now I can access all items listed, whether it's under the Quick Access or other area, without the excessive delay or hangup. I forgot to mention before but I also had noticed that my search options were grayed out. Now they're working fine.

Not sure if the update resolved the issue or if it's just a coincidence. I'll just have to monitor things and if the issue recurs I'll post back.

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you could try a 
SFC /scannow 

I found 1 PC had an issue and that resolved it lagging 

right click on the windows icon (start) 
choose 
command prompt (admin)
type
sfc /scannow


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Don't use AVG on your WIN 10 system. Windows defender does a great job. It updates automatically and you will never be unprotected.


----------



## LolitaBrawner (Mar 5, 2009)

storage_man said:


> Don't use AVG on your WIN 10 system. Windows defender does a great job. It updates automatically and you will never be unprotected.


Okay - thanks. Leaving it as is.


----------



## LolitaBrawner (Mar 5, 2009)

etaf said:


> you could try a
> SFC /scannow
> 
> I found 1 PC had an issue and that resolved it lagging
> ...


Okay _ stand corrected again. The issue is still there. It seems to reset if I restart the system. At first I can see Quick Access and Desktop headers with all drives and folders visible. I can access any of the drives and folders and see all contents. However, if I click on either the "Quick Access" or "This PC" headers the problem comes back. The green status bar is visible and stays there permanently, and just below the green status bar the system displays the "Working on it..." message. Also, depending on where I place the cursor (usually an open area of the screen) I get the backwards spinning blue circle attached to the cursor.

Despite that, as I said I can click on any of the drives or folders and see/access them.

I ran scannow but no problems were reported.

It doesn't happen when I go into Safe Mode.


----------



## LolitaBrawner (Mar 5, 2009)

raleihcarpet said:


> Please check software compatibility.


Which software? All?

I'm not savvy at all this so is there a recommended way to do that?

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so maybe you have a program starting in normal mode that is causing the issue 

with msconfig you could also turn off NON MS services 

But startup programs are managed through task manager - details

Start with msconfig 

in the search type 
msconfig 
then 
system configuration 
appears click on that 
a new windows opens
click on services tab

hide all microsoft services 

now you can untick all of those that are left 
MAKE a NOTE of which ones are ticked - as you may need to go back and re-tick them
and Apply

goto the startup tab
you will need to open task manager 

then 
show details 
startup tab
and disable all those

MAKE a NOTE of which ones you disabled - as you may need to go back and enable them
now start the PC again 

do you still have the issue


----------



## LolitaBrawner (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks so much etaf! Have to run to an appointment but will try your suggestion later today.



etaf said:


> so maybe you have a program starting in normal mode that is causing the issue
> 
> with msconfig you could also turn off NON MS services
> 
> ...


----------



## LolitaBrawner (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry for the delayed response. Had some work related issues come up that took me away from my fix plans. Now I've got an e-mail issue that's creating more of an problem than File Explorer. I haven't yet tried the Explorer fix but will as soon as I can resolve the e-mail matter. Thanks.



LolitaBrawner said:


> Thanks so much etaf! Have to run to an appointment but will try your suggestion later today.


----------

